# ice shanties



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Lets hear the opinions on them: Frabill? Shappell? Clam?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

got a shappell (one man) Two skinny guys could fish in it.....it is old school....tarp material....I use it only about 6 times a year though...Bought it in 1999...so it has lasted...put some bees wax on the zippers every year and some gorilla tape on the two stitched seems??? but overall it is nice...would love to have a bigger one I can stand up in!!! Mark had a sweet shappell at his shop set up....canvas and you could stand up in it???well at least us short guys could?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

yes that thing was nice!! what kinda price did he have on that?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Although I like my Shappell DX3000, I loved my Shappell S2000. The big differences are as follows.

1) The zippers on the 2000 were much better in the cold.

2) The material on the 3000 does not seem to be wearing well. I noticed more and more pinholes ever time I took it out. Looked in my manual and it said pinholes are normal. WHAT ! After a closer look, it seems the lightweight tarp has a thin black coating on the inside that is breaking down. It's very noticable at the corners where the frame rubs on set up and breakdown. I do not look for this to hold up more than 3 years or so. The tarp is replaceable for about $100 so it's not a total loss.

If I were to do it again, I would have looked for a used s3000. It does build up condensation a little during very cold days, but the tarp is bulletproof. This would be the gray one. The new s3000 is brown and has the same black coating the DX3000 does.

The good things about the DX3000 are

1) For an additional $30 get the Shappell ski system. IT IS AWESOME ! So many guys comment on the 10 second pop up time. You get 6 inches of clearance.

2) It's roomy and very light to pull.

3) Has shock cords to keep the hole covers open.

4) You can order replacement parts off of Shappells website and they don't rape you in the process

5) MADE IN THE USA


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

mark wanted 250.00 Is this the tarp one you had problems with? (pin holes and wear?? it looked awesome.......perchy has that clam..but it has no floor?? my feet get cold enough as it is...plus he had a little bit of a prob getting it up and down...then the ropes and anchors...no thanx...I will stick with the floored shanties...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

If Mark is selling that for $250 I would get it. The pin holes are not a problem, but I was expecting top quality from Shappell after my 2000 model. I paid $293 out the door. If you get it I highly recommend the ski kit. Install time on the skis are only about ten minutes. Super easy.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a shappell s3000. Sold it for a frabill venture and recently upgraded to a shappell dx4000. Huge room, very well built, most room and biggest openings you can get in a suitcase style. The downside is it's a pain to move over snow when it is set up but stores very well as it is 4'x5'x6". 
Hub style; roomy and portable as well as least expensive but lots of anchoring and no floor unless you upgrade. Clam style; portable and roomy. You need room to store it too. They can be heavy and are not very compact.

These are just my opinions and everyone has their favorite. There are upsides and downsides to all, it's a matter of preference, fishing style, budget, and portability. If it were up to me, I would have one of each style as it would allow me to change up based on where I was fishing. (The boss, however, thinks that one is enough)


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Ha! The BOSS! Always have to take her into consideration. Great replies so far. Lets keep them coming. Floors or no floors? Hub style or cabin style? I prefer to be s-p-a-c-i-o-u-s since I drag out everything and the kitchen sink with me on my ice voyages.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I have 2 flipovers a 1 man and a 2 man both Frabill I just take a carpeted truck floor mat out with me and set on the ice BIG difference.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Eskimo Quickfish 3, I keep a 20lb. propane tank in the sled with a 12ft. hose kit for my mr. buddy heater. Big, Spacious, easy to open and close. A small piece of carpet helps keep your feet warm. I also have a clam fan/light combo for it, the fan helps keep the shanty more evenly heated. I love this setup!

I also have a Shappel S2000, great suitcase style 2man shanty. The reason I upgraded was that I like to take everything with me that you can imagine, and I had trouble packing this on top of the smaller Shappel. Also, I have a bad knee, and my Shappel does not allow me to stretch out, and stand up. The big Quickfish does.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Love my Frabill s . 

Have a couple of the predators. Great workhorse to pull behind a machine. Twin swivel bucket seats and lots of room for gear on a super heavy sled that tows great. 

Run a couple of Excursion that has a bench seat big enough for 3 guys on a much smaller sled that pulls easily by hand. Sled has lots of room for gear and can store a lot of gear under bench seat to keep it protected. Bench seat is actually really comfortable with a nice backrest. 

Have a few refuge cabin shelters that would be similar to a shappell 3000 but has more head room than shappell. 

Have a few each of the hub pop up outposts and headquarters. Lots of room and really easy to set up and take down. travel in a bag. 

Frabill also makes an awsome one man full over (Pro Model) which is a very roomy and comfortable sled with swivel bucket seat and larger sled than the comando. great for all the gear you want to tow and still have extra fishing space but not as big as the two-three man models.

Ordering a few R-Tec thermal Predators for next season. Heavier insulated cover makes heater almost not needed.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Just an added note on the dx4000, it opens to 5'x8' with 80+" of headroom. Good for a guy who's almost 6'5" with boots on! Lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I like my Shappell DX3000. I can see that when I offer an "Open Seat", the DX4000 would be more practical to fit all of the different body sizes of our Members. That's something to think about. Will your choice of Portable Shanty work for you - and anyone that you have join you to Ice Fish?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

here's my opinion....my 2004-2005 model Clam/Trap Pro flipover is the BEST one man shanty ON PLANET EARTH. Other planets ice fishermen may have come up with something better but id have to see it. I absolutely love my shanty, and with all the mods ive made to it it is a seriously decked out, convenient, fish catchin/photoin/releasing MACHINE! There is nothing else id ever want.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

clam 5600 lots of room, can carry all our gear on it, decently weighted with all our gear on top to take turns pulling it to the spot without getting too tired, easy to set up, and the canvas is very durable. Love this shanty, when this one wears out its going to be a sad day on the ice, for me and my hardwater friends.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

Otter is My favorite Brand . They've always treated me right


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love my eskimo pro fish 150 it is huge for a one man and your feet stay in the sled so they dont get cold


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there any sporting goods stores in central Ohio where I could see some of these models set up?


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I just bought a clam scout TC this year. I like the shanty but I did have problems with the hardware that came with it. The head popped off a few of the bolts. The Chair is very comfortable I haven't had a problem staying warm in it. It is very light. I can pick it up myself. plenty of room for one guy and stuff. I am a Big guy and it has plenty of room for me.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Had mine 7-8 yrs now with very minimal problems. Never any issues with tarp other than last yr, sprayed coating of repellant on roof... Use it regularly. Everyone whose fished in it loves it's roominess! Plenty of room to stand up and move around. I'll pull the shanty, other guy pulls the sled and gear! If I fished alone, it would be an issue pulling both. In the process of making a sled to pull both at once!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i had a frabill ultra lite and hated it it was a really cold shanty

we just got 2 new clam 2000 after buying one last year and using it for the Erie season it was really easy to put up and take down kept you super warm and are really lite they pull easily and 2 fit on the back of the quad nicely and the price is right

no major problems so far

oh and someone below 6 foot can stand up in it


----------

